# Dying Light Grafikfrage



## NoXxOne (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Kurze  Frage. Ich habe vor 2 Tagen Dying Light original gekauft und bin vom  Spiel echt begeistert. Nur die Grafik des Spiels will nicht so wie ich  will. 



Mein Prozessor ist ein i5 3570k und meine GPU eine MSI GTX 970 4G Gaming. 8G Ram und 600W Be-Quit Netzteil.


Das Nvidia Tool (Alle Treiber aktuell), schlägt mir vo alle *EINSTELLUNGEN* auf *HOCH* und *jeden Filter* zu aktivieren. 
Das Spiel läuft auch ruckelfrei *außer* in folgenden Situationen:


Kampfbeginn mit den Zombis und drauf eindreschen 
Übergang vom einer Spiel zu einer Scriptsequenz ( 3 Sec Lag ) 
Liegt das jetzt an meinem System oder an dem Spiel bzw. Nvidia Treiber?


MFG NoXxOne


----------



## BiJay (29. Januar 2015)

Sieht nach Laderucklern aus, also das Spiel lädt irgendetwas und braucht dafür länger. Kann an einer langsamen HDD liegen. Mit einer SSD passiert das dann vielleicht nicht mehr. Teste einfach mal, ob die Ruckler immer noch da sind, wenn du die Texturenqualität auf Mittel stellst. Dann müsste das Spiel geringe Datenmengen nachladen müssen.

Beachte auch, dass das Spiel erst gerade erschienen ist und mit folgenden Patches einen Performanceschub noch bekommen könnte. Dein System sollte eigentlich die hohen Einstellungen packen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2015)

Jo, das scheint eher was mit dem Laden zu tun zu haben, dass der PC noch nicht ganz fertig ist und es daher am Anfang was stockt.


----------



## NoXxOne (29. Januar 2015)

Hab hier ein ganzen netten Artikel gefunden, nachdem ich mich mal richten werden:
Dying Light (PC): Performance verbessern und Ruckeln in Zwischensequenzen beheben • Eurogamer.de

vllt hat jmd ja ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht


----------

